# (II PARTE¡¡¡¡) IMAGENES DE LA UNIVERSIDAD NACIONAL DE TRUJILLO.



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

II PARTE IMAGENES DEL CAMPUS DE LA UNIVERSIDAD NACIONAL DE TRUJILLO. LA PRIMERA UNIVERSIDAD REPUBLICANA DEL PERÚ 

*EL LOGO DE LA UNIVERSIDAD*










*ESCUELA DE INGENIERIA DE MATERIALES*










*ESTACIONAMIENTO DE INGENIERIA*










*CAFETIN DE QUIMICA*










*FACULTAD DE QUIMICA*



















*FACULTAD DE CIENCIAS FISICAS Y MATEMATICAS*




























*FACULTAD DE CIENCIAS BIOLOGICAS*



















*FACULTAD DE CIENCIAS ECONOMICAS*
































































*ENTRADA PRINCIPAL A LA UNT*




























*ESTACIONAMIENTO PRINCIPAL DE LA UNT*





























*FACULTAD DE EDUACION Y CIENCIAS DE LA COMUNICACION*



















*POOL DE AULAS*



















*LA ENTRADA A LA CIUDAD UNIVERSITARIA*




























*LIBRERIA LIBUM*










*RECTORADO*










*AHORA POR DENTRO*





































*LA PUERTA AL VICERRECTORADO ADMINISTRATIVO.*





































*MONUMENTO A SIMON BOLIVAR.*










*ESTE ES LA RESOLUCION ORIGINAL DE CREACION DE LA UNIVERSIDAD FIRMADA POR SIMON BOLIVAR * :shocked: *TA BIEN CONSERVADA*










*ESPERANDO QUE EL RECTOR SALGA, YA PERDEMOS LA PACIENCIA JAJAAJAJA*











*ESPERO LES HAYA GUSTADO EL TOUR*


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Gracias por las fotos! 

En verdad a mi no me gustan esos edificios de cemento y ladrillo expuesto...nunca me han gustado...pero bueno, es lo que hay.


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

Me gusta mucho los alrededores de la uni. Los edificios no estan mal. Gracias por las fotos libidito.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Sin duda todas las universidades estatales se parecen, la UNT se ve ordenada, me gustó el tour.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

que simpatica tu universidad


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Ebesness said:


> Me gusta *mucho los alrededores de la uni*. Los edificios no estan mal. Gracias por las fotos libidito.


UNI??? esta universidad es la de Trujillo. Grax por los comentarios


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

muy bueno tu thread, pero aqui se ve arquitectura en fotos, esto va a la pagina principal de incascrapers!


----------



## AC78 (Sep 27, 2005)

libidito said:


> UNI??? esta universidad es la de Trujillo. Grax por los comentarios


Yo cre que al decir uni lo usa como diminutivo de universidad, no creo que se referia a la UNI.  
La UNT se ve ordenada y limpia, pero como que los edificios son muy comunes, como que no tienen ningun tipo de encanto, me atreveria a decir que hasta simplon. Quizas sea que esa es la forma en la cual se construyen las universidades nacionales por el reducido presupuesto.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Claro pes, uno siempre dice uni en vez de universidad, bueno no todos.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

AC78 said:


> *Yo cre que al decir uni lo usa como diminutivo de universidad*, no creo que se referia a la UNI.
> La UNT se ve ordenada y limpia, pero como que los edificios son muy comunes, como que no tienen ningun tipo de encanto, me atreveria a decir que hasta simplon. Quizas sea que esa es la forma en la cual se construyen las universidades nacionales por el reducido presupuesto.


jajajaja, tienes razon no habia dado cuenta de eso.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Se ve bien tu universidad, Libidito. Hay buena infraestructura y también parece que hay un buen ambiente.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Le falta mejorar el diseño de sus edificios, mejorar la arquitectura. Bueno se ve que tienen un buen campus y me gustó la cantidad de verde que tiene.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Estoy muy sorprendido del parecido entre la UNSA y la UNT . Viste Libidito que con sol las fotos salen mas cheveres la vez pasada que pusiste fotos de la UNT se veia bien "federal2 pero ahora hasta me gusta.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Buenas fotos...hace unas semanas visité el campus luego de mucho tiempo y me gustó mucho la limpieza que hay ahora, sin duda que esta administración es mucho mejor que en la época de Huber y su pandilla, Libidito...¿En que año la UNT pasó a este campus? y si puedes tomar fotos del local central (centro histórico) sería chévere.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

perupd said:


> Buenas fotos...hace unas semanas visité el campus luego de mucho tiempo y me gustó mucho la limpieza que hay ahora, *sin duda que esta administración es mucho mejor que en la época de Huber y su pandilla*, *Libidito...¿En que año la UNT pasó a este campus? y si puedes tomar fotos del local central (centro histórico) sería chévere*.


eso es de hecho el ex rector Huber Rodriguez le hixo mucho dañoa la universidad, ahora la UNT cambio de cara,por que estaba muy descuidada, pero bueno esos tiempos aparentemente ya pasaron aunk aun hay rezagos,aki hay fotos del local central.en independencia.

*La universidad nacional de trujillo pasó a este campus en el año 1970. creo?*

*LOCAL CENTRAL DE LA UNIVERSIDAD (RECTORADO) * 
AQUI ES EL PARANINFO, SALA DE LOS RECTORES 










*SALA DE LA SESION DEL CONSEJO UNIVERSITARIO
(YO Y MI AMIGO NOS CREEMOS RECTOR Y VICERECTOR JAJAJAJAJA)*










*PATIO DEL RECTORADO*


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

rafo18 said:


> Estoy muy sorprendido del parecido entre la UNSA y la UNT . Viste Libidito que con sol las fotos salen mas cheveres la vez pasada que pusiste fotos de la UNT se veia bien "federal2 pero ahora hasta me gusta.


tambien tengo fotos de la UNSA pero habra k escanearlas.


----------



## un mexicano (Mar 21, 2005)

Esta muy bonita la universidad..se ve bien cuidada y arbolada  ... muy buenas fotos kay:


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Muy bonito tu thread Libidito, se ve q quieres mucho a tu Uni. Ojala q salgan de ahi, siempre lo mejor y asi siga el progreso de tu hermosa ciudad.


----------



## hcastgu (Feb 20, 2006)

MI UNIVERSIDAD, COMO LA EXTRAÑO, BUENOS RECUERDOS CON LA GENTITA DE ING. AGRICOLA


----------

